# Gorilla Glue



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2021)

A few thoughts on the original Gorilla Glue.

Gorilla glue is made from polyurethane, so expands during curing, so it's a strange glue. It's become popular due to a lot of promotion/advertising.

When you glue two surfaces together with the stuff, after curing you get a layer of polyurethane foam between the surfaces. Not really what you need in most situations, IMHO.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

if it sticks things together, does it matter?


----------



## newts (18 Jun 2021)

Gorilla also make a pva glue.
Horses for courses with glues & adhesives.
Polyurethane would be used for its gap filling properties where tight fitting parts is not possible.
Laminated timber beams would be a common example.
Don't forget it sticks like s**t to a blanket with everything it come into contact with, including hands


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jun 2021)

Not a fan of it, and to be fair I often have problems with it actually sticking things together.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jun 2021)

Interesting - I like their clear tape, but have never used this.

Looking at posts above, seems to be an issue even with gap-filling wooden joints:

https://woodgears.ca/joint_strength/gorilla_glue.html


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> if it sticks things together, does it matter?


It would if the bits being glued together needed to fit within a defined space!


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jun 2021)

You have to clamp bits together tightly to get max strength joint. I have used a fair amount. I cant recall if I used gorilla or pva on a plant pot stand that fell apart after 1 year outside.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2021)

If I remember rightly, you're supposed to trim the excess that oozes out of the join before it's cured fully. 
Good glue, tbh.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If I remember rightly, you're supposed to trim the excess that oozes out of the join before it's cured fully.
> Good glue, tbh.


My dad told me to use gorilla glue for the cap-stone on his gate post after the cement bond failed. A few weeks later he reversed the car into the gatepost and sent the whole thing toping... but the capstone remained firmly in place... so I gorilla glued the bricks back together


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> My dad told me to use gorilla glue for the cap-stone on his gate post after the cement bond failed. A few weeks later he reversed the car into the gatepost and sent the whole thing toping... but the capstone remained firmly in place... so I gorilla glued the bricks back together


The second time that he reversed into it, you used Gorilla Glue to glue the _car _back together!


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jun 2021)

It has worked for strings of solar powered LEDs I fitted to the edge of some block paving, to define a raised edge. 
I previously used 2 part epoxy resin, but after a few months they would start start to detach. I cut off the old epoxy and Gorilla glued them last Spring. The LEDs are still firmly fixed to the paving.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

fwiw - this is my go-to glue for small things. I wear disposable gloves when I use it

LOCTITE Powerflex Ultra Control Gel Super Glue 3g by Loctite


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

I've heard that it contains real gorilla.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I've heard that it contains real gorilla.


lol, no it's for gluing gorillas to other things. is it Friday yet?


----------



## HMS_Dave (18 Jun 2021)

I've heard that it contains real David Bellamy


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fwiw - this is my go-to glue for small things. I wear disposable gloves when I use it
> 
> LOCTITE Powerflex Ultra Control Gel Super Glue 3g by Loctite
> View attachment 594518


Never had much luck with super glues, they are too brittle and crack off sideways.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Funny.I used Gorilla Glue this morning to stick the rim of a pot planter back together Also the handle cover of my secuters


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Jun 2021)

It's good for some applications, but yeah it expands out so it can be untidy. Just depends what you're looking to do. I've used it to fix plastic bowls, buckets and pipes succesfully where appearance doesn't matter as much as water tightness. On something like rubber oven seals or ceramic where you need a tidy join then superglue is still better. 

I used to swear by Araldite for nearly everything but that seems to have gone through a reformulation and it's now close to useless.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Never had much luck with super glues, they are too brittle and crack off sideways.


Their are supergules available with rubber particles in them which withstand the fixed part being knocked better; generally though superglues work best where one part slots into another.


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fwiw - this is my go-to glue for small things. I wear disposable gloves when I use it
> 
> LOCTITE Powerflex Ultra Control Gel Super Glue 3g by Loctite
> View attachment 594518


You need to stick something over your nose too, it’s pretty unpleasant stuff.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jun 2021)

I repaired lose soles on some work boots and leaky worn soles on cheap wellies with GG.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2021)

Does anyone have a tip on how to stop an opened tube of super glue solidifying to the point of being useless?

I must have thrown away a thousand times more than I've actually used!


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2021)

Superglue with activator was a game changer for mitres on cornice & pelmets in the 90's. A brittle joint, but more than adequate for assembly. 

View: https://youtu.be/cE21YYD5YkY


----------



## Lookrider (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone have a tip on how to stop an opened tube of super glue solidifying to the point of being useless?
> 
> I must have thrown away a thousand times more than I've actually used!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

What was the glue where someone hung on a board below a helicopter years ago?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What was the glue where someone hung on a board below a helicopter years ago?


Was it not some type of wallpaper glue if I am remembering correctly?


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it not some type of wallpaper glue if I am remembering correctly?


Solvite


----------



## simongt (19 Jun 2021)

Like so many other things, the range & choice of glue / adhesive varieties is just getting silly. Was looking for some cleaning stuff for the bath recently and noted the 'specialist range' i.e., individual glass / bath/ shower / chrome / stainless steel / toilet / wall / tile / floor etc., etc.. Then I saw 'multi purpose cleaner'. So why then do we need all the aforementioned ones - ?


----------



## Lookrider (19 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> Like so many other things, the range & choice of glue / adhesive varieties is just getting silly. Was looking for some cleaning stuff for the bath recently and noted the 'specialist range' i.e., individual glass / bath/ shower / chrome / stainless steel / toilet / wall / tile / floor etc., etc.. Then I saw 'multi purpose cleaner'. So why then do we need all the aforementioned ones - ?


MONEY unfortunately..these busineessescjust want you to buy buy buy 
Aall these needless cleaning chemicals go down the drain a d end up in the oceans 
Ask ourselves if we care about the environment...nearly all will say yes 
Then look in your sink cupboard at all these chemicals and body lotions shower gels hair shampoos etc 
Theres far too many


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone have a tip on how to stop an opened tube of super glue solidifying to the point of being useless?
> 
> I must have thrown away a thousand times more than I've actually used!


buy a pack of tiny single use ones from the pound shop


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone have a tip on how to stop an opened tube of super glue solidifying to the point of being useless?
> 
> I must have thrown away a thousand times more than I've actually used!


Small screw top jar or air tight bag, and some silica Gel. The sort that comes in the small packets, and often just thrown away


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> You need to stick something over your nose too, it’s pretty unpleasant stuff.


I have not noticed that


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Never had much luck with super glues, they are too brittle and crack off sideways.


this one is a little different. I also don't use the glued objects right away. I give them a day or two to fully cure. this stuff will fills small voids. I can add some afterwards around edges increasing strength. it works on tiny rubber tire flaps that are not structural or dangerous, just annoying. I always tried to rough up the surfaces before using it. but yeah, I agree it's not the best choice for some things. for example I like a 2 part expoxy black/white that comes in old fashioned plastic film cans call PC7. I think another brand makes the same stuff. it's water proof, fills in voids & you can cut/sand it like plastic after it's fully cured. I 1st used it for wet parts in an E6 film processor


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone have a tip on how to stop an opened tube of super glue solidifying to the point of being useless?
> 
> I must have thrown away a thousand times more than I've actually used!


the one I posted above has an applicator tip & screw cap that doesn't come off, which allow reuse, until all the product is gone


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2021)

Also with superglues it's best to toughen the surfaces that are being glued and have bottle of acetone nail varnish remover to hand just in case you need to remove any from your fingers.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What was the glue where someone hung on a board below a helicopter years ago?


I think they told is us was superglue, but I suspect a few bolts were in there somewhere.

A properly executed Sikaflex join is significqntly stronger than the metal to which it is attached.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Also with superglues it's best to toughen the surfaces...


Toughen them, eh? Like slap them around a bit, ice cold showers, steroid injections, bare knuckle boxing training?


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Toughen them, eh? Like slap them around a bit, ice cold showers, steroid injections, bare knuckle boxing training?


Aargh, auto text on the phone, meant roughen.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Jun 2021)

Back to the original Gorilla Glue.

Polyurethane expands, so using it as a glue to adhere the surfaces close together was a complete failure, even when I clamped the two surfaces together with a G clamp.


----------

